

NYT: Facebook Hires a Google Executive as No. 2 - twampss
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/05/technology/05facebook.html?ex=1362373200&en=933969cb485798ca&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
rms
Upvoted! <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=128746>

~~~
mixmax
Congratulations on your new status :-)

------
eusman
so what?

